# La Redoute



## Geek2 (Feb 29, 2004)

Has anyone ordered from *La Redoute*? I got the catalog in the mail and some of the stuff looks cute and the prices are pretty good. The clothes are suppose to be from France. I'm just wondering about the quality and how the clothes compare to the pictures in the catalog once you get them.


----------



## Tinydancer (Mar 1, 2004)

*I've heard mixed reviews about La Redoute quality. Some compare it to Newport News clothes, hit or miss.* Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* Has anyone ordered from *La Redoute*? I got the catalog in the mail and some of the stuff looks cute and the prices are pretty good. The clothes are suppose to be from France. I'm just wondering about the quality and how the clothes compare to the pictures in the catalog once you get them.


----------



## Californian (Mar 6, 2004)

I have not ordered from La Redoute, but would like to. I think their clothes are really cute and comfortable looking. They also have great colors. I'd go for it! The price is right! *Cute* Redoute jeans ---&gt; &lt;img src=http://img28.photobucket.com/albums/v84/sb-ca-ryan/jeans.jpg&gt;


----------

